# A new bird on the block



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought they were starlings, but a closer look they were not.
Longer even more pointed black beak, feathers that looked like thrushes feathers on its breast.
Not big enough for a Nordic thrush, but a bit bigger than the common starlings and there were only 3 of them not a whole flock (murmuration or chattering).:grin2:
Any idea what they could have been?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dunno. Sorry. Good to hear from you.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Will repost shortly!!
Jan, I use the Bird Forum' on occasions.
It's a very large site but there is a 'Bird Identification Q&A' section.

Have posted your question to see what comes up....have a look:wink2:

https://www.birdforum.net/forum.php


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Will repost shortly!!


Thanks Ted, at the moment I just can´t be bothered, just hoped someone on here might know.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have heard such a bird described, Jan, but cannot remember the name of it! Even if I could I would not be confident enough to say so.
Glad your eyes are drawn to things of beauty.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I have heard such a bird described, Jan, but cannot remember the name of it! Even if I could I would not be confident enough to say so.
> Glad your eyes are drawn to things of beauty.


We often have unusual birds in the garden, unfortunately the bird man is no longer here.:frown2:

I have just come back from walking Motley around half the village, not a sound to be heard, I only spotted a couple of people working in their gardens and I wonder how I will feel leaving this village when the time comes. Unfortunately I will have to, its lonely here in the summer, winter will be worse and I am not a loner. How long it will take to find a suitable place in Rheinland Pfalz I have no idea, but Heike is looking hard for somewhere. I don´t feel sorry for myself, but I am frightened. How am I going to get rid of this fully equipped workshop for instance. Who will want to pay a sensible price for this house out in the sticks. I never have been a patient person and lets face it I don´t have years and years to get sorted out.
My Scots laddie is being very sensible and gives me a bit of guidance persuading me to look forward to what can be not what was.

For instance last night the first bbq was made in the garden when the flames died down. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You may have covered this before Jan, but have you given any thought to returning to the UK? Tho even from the inside, UK is a singularly unattractive place at the moment with all this Brexit nonsense going on.

I ask because of the language difficulties which are probably not going to get greatly better.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good point from Jean. Well worth thinking about particularly, as you say, you are not a loner. I well remember, when living for months in Spain and Portugal, hovering around motorhomes with uk number plates hoping to bump into a native English speaker. I had Chris to talk to and various non native English speakers but we just needed that connection with someone from "home".

With regards to the workshop. Over here it would probably go up for auction supported by adverts in the local/national press. Even one bid would see the problem solved.
Of course ebay has taken over a lot of that now so if auctions are not the done thing in Germany then perhaps listing items on ebay might bring in a buyer for the valuable items with a possibility that they would take away the not so valuable items too.
Perhaps an advert to sell the whole property"complete with fully equipped workshop" might attract someone who is newly retired? I know an engineer but his workshop is fully equipped and he is not too far off retiring himself. If I get the chance I will ask him if he has any ideas on avenues for you to explore.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not knowing your personal situation with family and friends in UK Jan. I personally would not want to go back to UK especially in it's present state and direction.
But left on her own I know my wife would seek to get back to UK and family asap. But they are a close family bearing in mind they are all older and not in the best of health so might not still be there to welcome my wife back again??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> You may have covered this before Jan, but have you given any thought to returning to the UK? Tho even from the inside, UK is a singularly unattractive place at the moment with all this Brexit nonsense going on.
> 
> I ask because of the language difficulties which are probably not going to get greatly better.


Not going back to the UK Jean which I have said all along.
When a place can be found near Heike in Rheinland Pfalz thats where you will find me, not far from the river Rhein.
We have been very busy this afternoon, Gordon our mechanic and his dad came and have taken the small lather, the column drill and the Stihl chain saw for a price. They have also taken a lot of junk to put in their skip and when I have sorted more junk will collect it and dispose of it for me. Our egg man Horst came with his son for a quick look and will have a few things when I find out a price. So things are starting to move.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's good to know that some of Hans' tools will have a good home - and you can think of them being used by people he knew.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m probabally not allowed to say anything once the brigade gets going.....again 

But as jan chose not to see my posts, her choice not mine I will

Fear is a very natural response to anything that threatens our “ known normality “ 

I’m proud of her and how she is coping 

As I was of Jean at the time of her loss, and look at her now, globe trotter girl 

I’m glad Germany now feels like home 

That’s a good starting point

Sandra


----------

